# Coilover dampener lifespan??



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

No one?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Im about to swap out my 80k mile struts on Eibach springs for coilovers...would like to know as well.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I was thinking about getting some but I think I'm just going to get the Eibach spring kit instead. 1/4 the price and only lowers it about an inch which is all I want. Just enough to look good with the wheels I have coming but not so much that it's impossible to drive here in MA


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

@eddiefromcali might be interested in then if end up selling them... really on the fence about what is the best path as far as service replacement down the road.

B8 shocks and struts will run 6-700... every xxxxx miles... plus replacement will take longer...


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah I don't want a drastic drop either... getting to old for rattling teeth every 50ft.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

-loki- said:


> Yeah I don't want a drastic drop either... getting to old for rattling teeth every 50ft.


Cruze Culture sells a few different ones but the coilover sets all seem to have a minimum drop of about 2 inches or so. Coilovers


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Those God speed coilovers don't look bad for the price... koyo bearings, 16 pts dampening adjustment...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

You should easily get the same service life as normal OEM grade suspension. Daily driving I’d say maybe 60k. What’s nice with quality coil overs like Bilstein B14 is they are rebuildable. So sure initial cost is a bit high at nearly 250 a corner but from then on should be the same as replacing a toss out acdelco or KYB strut.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If you intend to sell the car why bother? It will not make a difference on resale value.

Average car owner doesn't rework suspension components.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> If you intend to sell the car why bother? It will not make a difference on resale value.
> 
> Average car owner doesn't rework suspension components.


agreed why would you dump cash into a car that’s being sold. I plan on keeping my car till it can’t run anymore so for me it’s a nice upgrade. Plus compliments the new tires very well.

most used cars have 75% worn suspension and a box full of new parts ready for you lol.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I wasn't aware the B14s were rebuild able. Any idea on what a rebuild kit costs?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

-loki- said:


> I wasn't aware the B14s were rebuild able. Any idea on what a rebuild kit costs?


This is the reason I went with them decisions wise. They can rebuild at factory years down the road and their tune is top notch so I trust their dampening settings. Not sure you’d have to call and ask. KONI quoted me like 100$ per corner if you send them in.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

That's reasonable considering b8's are about 600 a set... so 400 or so would be reasonable... I wish ohlins made stuff for this car... love my triple adjustable on my R6. I wonder what the refurb involves? Rebuilt tons of motorcycle forks.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

-loki- said:


> That's reasonable considering b8's are about 600 a set... so 400 or so would be reasonable... I wish ohlins made stuff for this car... love my triple adjustable on my R6. I wonder what the refurb involves? Rebuilt tons of motorcycle forks.


Ohh I love ohlins on motorcycles. I wanted to get their rear shock for my FJR1300 but at the moment Cruze comes first lol. Any shop that does race suspension can do it. End of the day it’s all just rebuilding the wear components in the shock with new factory parts.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Probably just seals, polish the motion surface of the shock body, and charge the gas to the proper levels.
You'll love the Ohlins if you get one. I have Race tech springs and valving in my forks, but the shim stack was calculated by Jerry at Ohlins (buddies old AMA rep). Penske makes a decent rear shock too, had one on my F4i.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

-loki- said:


> Probably just seals, polish the motion surface of the shock body, and charge the gas to the proper levels.
> You'll love the Ohlins if you get one. I have Race tech springs and valving in my forks, but the shim stack was calculated by Jerry at Ohlins (buddies old AMA rep). Penske makes a decent rear shock too, had one on my F4i.


Penske is a good budget option with Fjr. But if I’m gonna spend the $$ may as well add the little extra for the best. I’m buying a mt10 next year and plan on looking down not ohlins since I do want to track day.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

My 99 r6 was built for that. GYTR cams, ig adv, NRC magnesium side covers, hindle full system, billet rear sets. I have a set of 2mm bigger carbs and crappy plastics, but it doesnt like to idle on them and I ride it on the street.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

-loki- said:


> My 99 r6 was built for that. GYTR cams, ig adv, NRC magnesium side covers, hindle full system, billet rear sets. I have a set of 2mm bigger carbs and crappy plastics, but it doesnt like to idle on them and I ride it on the street.


I’m a weekend track dude. Have some fun and use up the 95% new runner on the sides. Florida squares my tires so side rubber is always fresh.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

What tires you run? I love Michelin 2CT


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

-loki- said:


> What tires you run? I love Michelin 2CT


BFG G-Force Comp 2 A-S.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> Ohh I love ohlins on motorcycles. I wanted to get their rear shock for my FJR1300 but at the moment Cruze comes first lol. Any shop that does race suspension can do it. End of the day it’s all just rebuilding the wear components in the shock with new factory parts.


I put their forks and rear on my TLR that I had. Bought their radial mount fork kit and used some GSXR calipers and a Ducati 998 carbon front fender with it.


----------

